

TellHN : This is my new app, AzankaLyrics - dan_sim

I created a minimal lyrics formatter (http://lyrics.azankatech.com). It's a "scratch your own itch" kind of app and I implemented only the features I needed.<p><i>No more scrolling or tiny fonts while you're singing a song, your lyrics will be formatted to be the biggest possible for your screen.</i><p>What do you think of it?
======
dan_sim
clickable : <http://lyrics.azankatech.com>

